# Why Do Some Put Line Through Number 7 ??



## Helena

Why do some put a line through the number seven ??


----------



## beaglebiz

some do it with Z
dont know why, other than if you have nice penmanship, it looks cool
maybe someone really knows LOL


----------



## sss3

If memory serves me right, I think it's mostly done in science situations, medical or whatever.


----------



## empofuniv

I was told that is what is taught in European schools. 

My Phillipino co-workers who went to Catholic School write that way, and have the most beautiful penmanship too.

Lot of military folks do it to make sure there is an easily read difference between their 1's and their 7's.

Pam


----------



## PinkBat

I do it because that's how it was taught in German schools. Without the line it would easily get confused with the way we write the number 1.


----------



## Callieslamb

Makes it look more different than the number 1 it is often mixed up with. Drs, engineers, architects - don't want to have any confusion over numbers.


----------



## menagerie momma

Four years of German in high school got me doing it. That's the way Herr Marzolf wanted our numbers written, as ones and sevens look similar. It just doesn't look right anymore when I write a seven without the line. It's no longer required, but it's been retained. LOL

Jessie


----------



## mpillow

2 and z
1 and 7

clarity!


----------



## freeinalaska

Yep, it's the ones and sevens. After writing my sevens with the line in log books in the Navy I became used to doing it that way and still use the line.


----------



## AR Cattails

My oldest brother has always written his 7's with a line through it. That's how he was taught in school and he did go to a Catholic school for the first few years of his life.


----------



## Wis Bang

When I took programing in college writing flow charts often meant going around in circles so they wanted the line thru zero, 7, Z so you knew the difference between O, 1, and N...


----------



## mnn2501

clairity


----------



## SpaceCadet12364

Same with "o's" and zeros for me.....Navy holdover....put the slash through the zero from top to bottom at a slight angle.


----------



## BlueberryChick

I was taught to do it in college, I think. If memory serves, I got in the habit when working in a geology lab.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

I started putting lines in 7 and z in High school....Algebra class. My teacher was very appreciative. That's one part of living in Hungary I have truly enjoyed, no one has looked at my 7 or Z's and asked "what's that?" as everyone does it here. Can't stand to see a 7 or Z without a line.....just look weird!


----------



## daddio

I've always wondered this too, about z's and 7's . . . thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## hoggie

I write my 7s with a line, which started when I worked for a European boss and she lwanted it done that way for clarity.

When DD went to school, already able to write and doint her 7s that way, she was told off and told she had to write them the "English" way (ie without the line)

No doubt in a couple of years time she will be asked by someone to write them with the line again LOL

hoggie


----------



## Lada

I went to Catholic school and Engineering school and I never have written the line. It looks like a cursive 'F' with the line, I think.


----------



## Oggie

Seven is the holiest number. Many people put a line through it so as not to give the slightest indication that they might be attempting to imitate God.

Of course, when the typewriter and, later, the computer were invented, that pretty much went out the window. The inventor of the typewriter did it because he thought that modern technology would eventually replace God.

I understand that he had several cats.


----------



## Guest

beaglebiz said:


> some do it with Z
> dont know why, other than if you have nice penmanship, it looks cool
> maybe someone really knows LOL


I do it with *Z* but not *7*. I have no idea why. :shrug:


----------



## WindowOrMirror

because a "1" is written (in continental Europe) with the 'tail' at the top and it can be confused with a "7". I put a line through my zeros as well.

R


----------



## Ohio dreamer

WindowOrMirror said:


> because a "1" is written (in continental Europe) with the 'tail' at the top and it can be confused with a "7". I put a line through my zeros as well.
> 
> R


Yep, and the 4's are different too....all made with one stroke....hard to explain. The 4 has the diagonal line like the one printed here, the horizontal, but the last line is only from the horizontal down to the bottom (so only 1 line is above the horizontal and one below....took me a while to realize it was a 4. Looks a bit like a lightning bolt.


----------

